# Rear der. Sora upgrade to 105 or Ultegra



## IgorS (May 28, 2009)

I have Scott Speedster S50 with Sora triple (3x8) and I want to upgrade my rear derraileur. What would be better choice: 105 or Ultegra? Should I expect some problems if I change only rear derraileur and nothing else?


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

You can go with either but in all honesty, the rear deraileur will do next to nothing to improve your shifting performance. The key to good shifting are in the shifters. Changing your shifters will do more than any other upgrade in your drivetrain.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

What terbennett said. Unless your current derailer is messed up. In addition if you think the rear derailer is impacting your shifting....perhaps you just need an adjustment?


----------



## IgorS (May 28, 2009)

Thanks for replies.
I decided not to change anything until something will be broken.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I'd start saving up for Ultegra 6700 or SRAM Rival groupset upgrades... and switch to a compact as part of the upgrade. The upgrade should be somewhere around $600-1000 depending on which one you prefer. Either one will give you a dramatic improvement in shifting quality and longevity.


----------

